# Kill them all!! Might be too late though.



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

http://www.michiganfarmbureau.com/farmnews/transform.php?xml=20061130/cover.xml


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

That article is dated 2006. So it's been 4 years, where are all those hogs?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I shot a feral hog in 2005 and havnt seen any since. i think this is a problem that has been blown out of proportion bigtime. And anything Farm Bureau is for I am pretty much against. They want everything dead so they dont have to pay out on any claims period. Heck there isnt any deer up north so I guess hogs will be the new game up there. That and wolves in the U.P.

Ganzer


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have there been any car/swine accidents reported ever? I am in Gratiot County right now and I have never seen nor heard of cases other than the one from the link where someone has either shot or hit a swine with a vehicle.


----------

